# Attachment Style Test



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Attachment Style Test



*Your attachment style is:


13.9% Relaxed, 38.9% Avoidant

*
*









*
*









*


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Chesire Tower said:


> Attachment Style Test
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im striaght down the line aviodment but there is no description explain what that is? I very near the bottom 

Completely in the middle between Relaxed and On Edge, 83.3% Avoidant









What does it MEAN! 

This is not a very smart test. They assume everyone is going to be in one of the boxes, yet it gives you the ability to hit on the lines.

This axis pertains to the individual's root affection towards themselves. Roughly speaking, individuals who fall towards the Relaxed end of this axis appear self-sufficient, confident, and low in anxiety when engaged in social situations. In short, they give off the impression of being at ease with themselves. By contrast, individuals who fall towards the On Edge end of the spectrum tend to give off an impression of being more vulnerable or concerned than their Relaxed counterparts. In a nutshell, On Edge individuals feel a sense of unease about themselves whereas Relaxed individuals tend to be more at ease. A complicating factor in the precise administration of this axis is that On Edge personalities have often learned to counteract their root uneasiness, for example by being intensely gregarious and charming, thus causing others to believe that they really are Relaxed (whereas in reality, they are overcompensating because they feel that if they did not, others would not notice them)

I guess that is mine?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

No idea about this:

5.6% Relaxed, 16.7% Avoidant


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

*Your attachment style is:


5.6% Relaxed, 44.4% Avoidant
*


Correct, I do have an Avoidant attachment style.


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

*Your attachment style is:

41.7% Relaxed, 27.8% Engaging*









*
Relaxed-Engaging (Secure):* Relaxed-Engaging individuals tend to have good self-esteem and typically find it easy to share their feelings and opinions with others. They spend less time fretting and second-guessing themselves than individuals in the other three quadrants, and they generally find it easy to ask others for help or support when in need. They are usually straightforward and trusting in their relations with others, and their usual state is one of being open, approachable, and relaxed. For this reason, they typically have fewer interpersonal defenses than others. They naturally seek to connect with others while remaining realistic about the transformative power of intimate relationships: Relaxed-Engaging individuals don't expect to be swept off their feet, or to have their entire world turned upside-down by the arrival of some romantic savior or the like - they're already "comfortable in their own skin," so to speak. Instead, they seek to cultivate simple virtues, such as mutual trust and a sense of shared intimacy with others. They generally don't play games, but seek to establish uncomplicated and mutually beneficial relationships.


----------



## Clayfighter (Jun 21, 2016)

19.4% Relaxed, 91.7% Avoidant










Relaxed-Avoidant (Dismissive)

Always knew I was antisocial lol.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

*Your attachment style is:*


30.6% Relaxed, 5.6% Avoidant










Interesting, I used to score higher on avoidant (I took a few of these tests a few years ago - not this one though).


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

What do you know.


----------



## broken_line (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm all the way over here by myself per usual.


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

@broken_line 
Hey don't worry man, I'm pretty on edge as well! And in regards to the avoidant vs engaging axis I can be all over the place as I seem to cycle between clingyness and detachment with my friends, though I am definitely more on the avoidant side of things.


----------



## Wiggentree (Feb 8, 2013)

@broken_line - I join thee.

And wow... this explains everything. I knew there was something problematic with me. Now I have an explanation.
I cycle wildly between engaging and avoidant as well.



Your attachment style is:


33.3% On Edge, completely in the middle between Engaging and Avoidant


*







**Save**Save*
*Save**Save*​


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

16.7% Relaxed, 11.1% Engaging










Really surprised by this - was pretty sure I'd come out on edge/engaging. Not to get sappy/annoying but I think my partner's hugely to thank. I have had pretty secure attachment with my parents but I went through a rocky period with peers, and it was hard around 2 years in with my partner. We're at 5 now and there are still frustrations and challenges but I have a huge foundation of trust and positivity regarding him. I can be a complete ass pretty much constantly and he's still there and loving. It's really life changing. I'm learning from him not only to trust him but also to trust my own judgment.

That my graph is so centered illustrates something interesting... my dual deep love for but simultaneous "meh" towards people in general. I've joked before about how I regard people like I regard Oreos - I almost always really like them at the beginning when they're new and interesting and low-pressure to interact with, and then I also usually really like them once I've gotten to know them well, but I feel discomfort during the mushy middle part where I'm getting to know them better and may feel some degree of social obligation towards them but I don't really know them well enough to feel any significant closeness to them yet.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

EddyNash said:


> Im striaght down the line aviodment but there is no description explain what that is? I very near the bottom
> 
> Completely in the middle between Relaxed and On Edge, 83.3% Avoidant
> 
> ...


I`ve taken a similar test which measures both avoidance/engagement (preoccupation) with (on the edge) anxiousness. I assume that the test calculates two different things: attachment and stress. Thus, there exists, preoccupied (anxiouséon the edge) attached, secure attached (engaging and relaxed), (on the edge) anxious avoidant and (relaxed) dismissive avoidant. What I want to know is where did they come up with those algorithms for the presidents? I can`t say I`m surprised about Nixon, `though. XD


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

Your attachment style is:

 38.9% On Edge, 27.8% Avoidant










Interesting.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Chesire Tower said:


> I`ve taken a similar test which measures both avoidance/engagement (preoccupation) with (on the edge) anxiousness. I assume that the test calculates two different things: attachment and stress. Thus, there exists, preoccupied (anxiouséon the edge) attached, secure attached (engaging and relaxed), (on the edge) anxious avoidant and (relaxed) dismissive avoidant. What I want to know is where did they come up with those algorithms for the presidents? I can`t say I`m surprised about Nixon, `though. XD


I already know that but that test does not WORK since I got on the line. So its just aviodant


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Your attachment style is:

25.0% Relaxed, completely in the middle between Engaging and Avoidant


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Your attachment style is:

11.1% On Edge, 44.4% Avoidant


----------



## goodthankyou (Mar 25, 2016)

75.0% Relaxed, 44.4% Engaging


----------



## SysterMatic (Jun 8, 2014)

5.6% On Edge, 5.6% Avoidant








This works for me. Though reading descriptions maybe I do identify mysel better in on edge/engaging
cool test btw


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

16.7% Relaxed, 11.1% Avoidant

View attachment 554890


----------

